# DragonHeart's Drawings!



## DragonHeart (Mar 27, 2013)

Well, pretty self explanitory...... but anyway, here are some random drawings of mine, and please remember I'm only 13, so a lot of them are not very good . However pointing out some of the flaws would be a big help to me, as long as you are not too harsh about it........
A reptillian wolf-thing:






A Gryphon that is part dragon instead of lion:






A reptillian deer:






A dapple-gray Horse:






Scourge, my favorite cat from Erin Hunter's book series: Warriors







Spoiler: gore



A black cat, my first drawing made entirely on a computer!!:






An undead dog/wolf thingy:


----------



## Hippy (Mar 27, 2013)

Those are all super good! I especially like the deer one! And what program did you use on for the black cat? I am not good at drawing or anything, so I can't give very good advice, but the only thing that is bothering me is on the drawing of Scourge, it is all like blurry around the edges, especially around his nose. Perhaps you can just erase the smudges? Anyways, those look great!

Oh, and the blood on the black cat's teeth looks a teensy bit funny.


----------



## DragonHeart (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, on Scourge it isnt that the drawing itself is smudgy, it's more the crappy picture quality XD and for the cat i used SumoPaint.(It took FOREVER though!) Also as for the blood, again it was my first time drawing on a computer so it's not very good, i do however see what you mean abuot the blood though. I will try to fix that! :) thanks sooooo much for the tips!


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm going to be straightforward with you; these are not perfect.  However, you have great potential, I can see that.  You have all the lines and stuff right-- all you need to do is apply them just a tad better.  I recommend you really look at proportion.  For example, most of your eyes are too big and everything else is just a little too skinny.

Get that down, though, and you'd be pretty darn good.


----------



## DragonHeart (Mar 27, 2013)

Alright! i will do that, thanks soo much for the pointers, they really help!


----------



## MewtwoInfinity (Mar 31, 2013)

The reptilian deer is the best, the others need some improvement. They are all good though! Scourge is awesome. Maybe look at some wolf anatomy guides to help with the reptile wolf things and look at photos of cats to help with Scourge, and with a little practice your drawings will look amazing. They are already pretty good. I would post some drawings but I left them at school.


----------



## DragonHeart (Mar 31, 2013)

Alright! thanks mewtwo!


----------



## DragonHeart (May 23, 2013)

XD I got really bored in class today!!



Spoiler: gore


----------



## ultraviolet (May 23, 2013)

hi! if you're going to post works that showcase blood or gore, please put them in a hide tag:
[spoiler=reason] images or text here [/spoiler] 
Not everybody is comfortable viewing stuff like that. Great art, though!


----------



## DragonHeart (May 23, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

